# Jeff Beck and Eric Clapton together.....Moon River



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm delirious with anticipation of the shows this coming weekend.
I've got tix for TO and Mtl. 
Gonna be GREAT !!!!!

Enjoy Pete

[video=youtube;qsl5QowaPAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsl5QowaPAU[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm goin' to the T.O. show... It'd better be great the tix were crazy expensive!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

You know....they were $50 CHEAPER in Montreal at the Bell Centre


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Weird! I wonder why? Oh well, It would cost me a hell of a lot more than $50 to drive to Montreal and put myself up for a night.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Looking forward to it too! Mixed reviews from the London shows but they will be all practiced up by the time they play TO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of you need to bring a pair of nose hair tweezers with you and throw them up there to Clapton.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> One of you need to bring a pair of nose hair tweezers with you and throw them up there to Clapton.


Forget tweezers. He looks like he needs the whole grooming kit.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I won't be there to judge their personal hygene. LOL

Really looking forward to it inspite of the fact that I'm not that impressed with the set list.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Seems a little EC heavy/friendly to me, but Beck will be all over this stuff so it'll still be something else.



*Jeff Beck solo set

1.Eternity's Breath2.Stratus Play Video 
3.Led Boots Play Video 
4.Corpus Christi Carolfrom his new album Emotion and Commotion Play Video 
5.Bass soloby Rhonda Smith Play Video 
6.Hammerheadfrom his new album Emotion and Commotion Play Video 
7.Mna Na Heireannfrom Sharon Corr's upcoming new album (with Sharon Corr) Play Video 
8.People Get Ready Play Video 
9.Big Block Play Video 
10.There's No Other Mefrom his new album Emotion and Commotion (with Joss Stone) Play Video 
11.I Put a Spell on Youfrom his new album Emotion and Commotion (with Joss Stone) Play Video 
12.A Day in the Life (The Beatles cover) Play Video 

Eric Clapton solo set

13.Driftin' Bluesacoustic Play Video 
14.Laylaacoustic Play Video 
15.Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Outacoustic Play Video 
16.Running on Faithacoustic Play Video 
17.When Somebody Thinks You're Wonderful Play Video 
18.Tell the Truth Play Video 
19.Key To the Highway Play Video 
20.I Shot the Sherriff Play Video 
21.Wonderful Tonight Play Video 
22.Cocaine Play Video 
23.Crossroads Play Video 

Jeff Beck & Eric Clapton together

24.Shake Your Money Maker Play Video 
25.Moon River Play Video 
26.You Need Love Play Video 
27.Outside Woman Blues Play Video 
28.Little Brown Bird Play Video 
29.Wee Wee Baby Play Video 
30.(I Want To Take You) Higher Play Video 
Encore:
31.Hi Ho Silver Liningwith a rare vocal performance by Jeff Beck on one verse *

Shawn.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep. I was actually hoping they would cover more bluesy stuff in the last set. I'd really like to hear Beck get back to the "Truth" album days just for fun.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

MSG - Feb 18, 2010

Jeff Beck: 
Eternity's Breath 
Stratus 
Led Boots 
Corpus Christi Carol w/ 12-piece orchestra Bass solo by Rhonda Smith 
Hammerhead w/ 12-piece orchestra 
Mna Na Heireann w/ 12-piece orchestra 
Big Block 
A Day in the Life w/ 12-piece orchestra 

Eric Clapton: 
Driftin' (acoustic) 
Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out (acoustic) 
Running on Faith (acoustic) 
I've Got a Rock 'N' Roll Heart (acoustic) 
Tell the Truth 
Key To the Highway 
I Shot The Sheriff 
Little Queen Of Spades 
Cocaine 

Eric Clapton & Jeff Beck: 
Shake Your Money Maker 
Moon River 
You Need Love 
Outside Woman Blues 
Little Brown Bird 
Wee Wee Baby 
(I Want To Take You) Higher 
Encore: 
Crossroads


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things you can always rely on Jeff Beck for is that when an opportunity for lyrical playing comes along, he won't turn it down. No wanking on that video, just velvety smooth soulful lines. That's often the side of him I love most. I still find his brief-but-memorable solo on Stevie Wonder's "Looking for Another Pure Love" one of the most gorgeous and perfectly self-contained solos ever recorded. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY2fz5RBgvQ

Actually, now when I reflect on how many great songs are on Wonder's "Talking Book", and featuring Beck (e.g., "Maybe your baby (done made some other plans)"), maybe I should pick that one up.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a friend of mine, guitarist rick gunn, went to the toronto show. he told me it is, bar none, the best concert he has ever attended.


----------

